# How did you get here?



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Well we have a thread for names and all but I wanna know. What broght everyone here? Did you Google halloween? Or did Zombie-F's head apper to you in a vision that said you should come?

I know I got a e-mail from a friend of Mine Colin and said 'Clay check this place out and sign up please, refure me for the contest.' Well I did thinking it was just my name on somthing else and didn't expect to be around here that much. But in time I was pulled into the street and now can't escape.

Whats your story?


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Way back in the day Zombie, Raxl and I invented MEGA ROCK. The rest is history....

...or so I'm told....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I threw up one day and this forum is what came out. Pretty gross, I know and certainly not the origin any of you had imagined.


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

I walked into a dedicated Halloween store about two years ago and saw all the cool stuff. I had never decorated my yard before then. I did some net searches for fog machines once and found a whole world of people making their own stuff. 

Doing more web searches looking for projects I found DeathTouch's blog last year and I think he mentioned doing a Magic Mirror which I had done so I sent him some pictures and we started emailing. I sent him some pictures of my rat and he posted them here. 

He suggested I check out the forum and I saw it was pretty active with like minded people. 

I only had to lurk around for a little while before I joined. I hope to leach much information for everyone and give whatever I have to offer in return.

I only wish I found it years ago. By the way when was this site founded?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

FE made me do it! LOL! I suggested that I check out the $20 prop challenge results and the tombstone contest over here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


> FE made me do it! LOL! I suggested that I check out the $20 prop challenge results and the tombstone contest over here.


He's a trooper, that Jeff is.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> I threw up one day and this forum is what came out. Pretty gross, I know and certainly not the origin any of you had imagined.


It took me FOREVER to clean the corn kernals out of my keyboard when I first logged on!

I think it was a search in the Monster list of Halloween projects list that I found one of Zombies links, which led me here.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Ive been checking out Unpleasant street for about a year now, checking out Zombies new things. I belong to the "halloweenProject.com" website for Canadian Haunteers and it doesnt seem to have a lot of action lately so I checked out this forum because I remember Vlad trying to get us (in halloweenproject.com) to come over last year. 
I did come over and really happy that I have, but I still like halloweenproject as well.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hellrazor said:


> I belong to the "halloweenProject.com" website for Canadian Haunteers and it doesnt seem to have a lot of action lately so I checked out this forum because I remember Vlad trying to get us (in halloweenproject.com) to come over last year.
> I did come over and really happy that I have, but I still like halloweenproject as well.


I remember running across Halloweenproject awhile ago, I was going to check it out a little later but... I forgot...


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

I blame it all on FE!! I was happily (okay maybe not so happily) sluding thru the emails on the Hall-L list and he said something about a $20 prop challenge, he included a link. and you know whenever you include a link so the lazy people like me can go directly to what you are talking about, you just rope us in.
so see it was all his fault I came here. But I have found it to be like home. I like it here, my room is all decked out spooky like and well the roommates are pretty dang cool too. :devil:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I was recruited by Black Widow during one of the blood drives. I'd been posting on Halloween Forum for about a year when I looked into Z-F's forum. I like it here, too!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, Monster List had a broken link to Vlad's easy moulding and I did googling to try to locate if the link had changed. I found Vlad's e-mail and wrote him, he was very helpful and gave me his new links and he told me about here...and here I am!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I was speaking to Vlad in cryptchat one night and he made me come over here during the blood drive last year. I've been here ever since.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was reading one of ScareFX blog entries about the forum. I had seen the forum a few times but never really check it out til ScareFX's blog.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I was getting ready to make a haunted signpost for my yard, and stumbled across Zombie's tutorial while surfing the web for ideas to rip off.  I noticed the forum link on the page, and here I am!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I did a Google of halloween Forums and this was on the top of the list...so here I am.


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

I followed this URL that Hellrazor had mentioned in a post at the (/yawn) Halloween Project forums. Much busier here 

(must be getting close now...)


----------

